# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  A janë Dëshmitarët e Jehovait një sekt ose kult?

## coptic

*A janë Dëshmitarët e Jehovait një sekt ose kult?*
 Disa e përkufizojnë _sektin_ si një grup që është shkëputur nga një fe tradicionale. Të tjerë e përdorin këtë term për një grup që ndjek një udhëheqës ose mësues njerëzor. Zakonisht ky term përdoret me përçmim. Dëshmitarët e Jehovait nuk janë degë e ndonjë feje, por përfshijnë njerëz të të gjitha shtresave shoqërore dhe me prejardhje të ndryshme fetare. Udhëheqësi i tyre nuk është ndonjë njeri, por, përkundrazi, Jezu Krishti.

Një _kult_ është një fe që thuhet se është jokonvencionale ose që vë theksin te përkushtimi sipas një rituali të caktuar. Shumë kulte ndjekin një udhëheqës njerëzor të gjallë dhe shpesh anëtarët e tyre jetojnë në grupe të ndara nga shoqëria. Megjithatë, standardi për të përcaktuar diçka si konvencionale, është Fjala e Perëndisë, dhe Dëshmitarët e Jehovait i përmbahen ngushtësisht Biblës. Adhurimi i tyre është një mënyrë jetese, dhe jo një përkushtim ritual. Ata as ndjekin një njeri e as veçohen nga shoqëria, por jetojnë dhe punojnë në mes njerëzve.

*Pse përndiqen Dëshmitarët e Jehovait dhe pse flasin kundër tyre?*

Jezui tha: _«Nëse bota ju urren, ju e dini se para se t'ju urrente ju, më urreu mua. Po të ishit pjesë e botës, bota do të tregonte përzemërsi për atë që është e veta. Ngaqë nuk jeni pjesë e botës, por unë ju kam zgjedhur nga bota, bota ju urren.»_ (Gjoni 15:18,19; shih edhe 1 Pjetrit 4:3, 4.) Bibla tregon se e gjithë bota dergjet nën kontrollin e Satanait; ai është shkaktari kryesor i përndjekjes.1 Gjon. 5:19; Zbul. 12:17.
Gjithashtu Jezui u tha dishepujve: _«Të gjithë do t'ju urrejnë për shkak të emrit tim.»_ (Mar. 13:13) Këtu fjala 'emër' ka kuptimin e asaj që është zyrtarisht Jezui, pra Mbret Mesianik. Përndjekja vjen ngaqë Dëshmitarët e Jehovait i vënë urdhrat e tij përpara atyre të çdo sundimtari tokësor.

----------


## Apollyon

Mjafton te shohesh Partite Politike ne gjith boten.

Gjithmone behet fjale per dy parti ne garen per pushtet sic kemi edhe rastin ne shqiperi PD-PS, ne kte rast "myslimanizem/katolicizem"

Kurse kta deshmitaret e Jehovait, jan si G99 e Erjon Velise, qe fusin hundet ku su takon, edhe ikin me bisht ndershale se aq fuqi kan.

----------


## amela1

Faktikisht parimet qe kane keta te Jehovait jane njecik ekstremiste dhe qendrojne skeptik ne parimet e tyre.........per mua eshte nje Fe qe nuk ka ze por qe vepron ,,ka perhapje!

----------


## Apollyon

> Faktikisht parimet qe kane keta te Jehovait jane njecik ekstremiste dhe qendrojne skeptik ne parimet e tyre.........per mua eshte nje Fe qe nuk ka ze por qe vepron ,,ka perhapje!


Te te vijne ne shtepi ne oren 8 te mengjesit cdo dite, sdiskutohet qe do kete perhapje. Ka nga ata qe skan me se e nisin diten, edhe hajt pijne kafe turke me kta te Jehovait.

----------


## Albo

> [FONT="Georgia"][SIZE="3"]*A janë Dëshmitarët e Jehovait një sekt ose kult?*
>  Disa e përkufizojnë _sektin_ si një grup që është shkëputur nga një fe tradicionale. Të tjerë e përdorin këtë term për një grup që ndjek një udhëheqës ose mësues njerëzor. Zakonisht ky term përdoret me përçmim. Dëshmitarët e Jehovait nuk janë degë e ndonjë feje, por përfshijnë njerëz të të gjitha shtresave shoqërore dhe me prejardhje të ndryshme fetare. Udhëheqësi i tyre nuk është ndonjë njeri, por, përkundrazi, Jezu Krishti.


Nje nga faktoret qe e dallon nje sekt, nje nga faktoret me domethenes dhe me te thjeshte per tu dalluar, eshte mosha e ketyre grupimeve dhe organizatave. Deshmitaret e Jehovait kane lindur ne shekujt e fundit. Krishterimi lindi 2000 vjet me pare me ardhjen, vdekjen dhe ringjalljen e Krishtit. Po te vendosesh perballe jetegjatesine e Kishes Orthodhokse me jetegjatesine e nje sekti si Deshmitaret e Jehovait, e kupton se Kisha Orthodhokse eshte nje ulli me trung 2000 vjecar, kurse Deshmitaret e Jehovait eshte nje kercell i njome 100 vjecar.




> Një _kult_ është një fe që thuhet se është jokonvencionale ose që vë theksin te përkushtimi sipas një rituali të caktuar. Shumë kulte ndjekin një udhëheqës njerëzor të gjallë dhe shpesh anëtarët e tyre jetojnë në grupe të ndara nga shoqëria. Megjithatë, standardi për të përcaktuar diçka si konvencionale, është Fjala e Perëndisë, dhe Dëshmitarët e Jehovait i përmbahen ngushtësisht Biblës. Adhurimi i tyre është një mënyrë jetese, dhe jo një përkushtim ritual. Ata as ndjekin një njeri e as veçohen nga shoqëria, por jetojnë dhe punojnë në mes njerëzve.


Nuk duhet detyrimisht qe te ndjekesh nje "njeri" apo nje "filozofi jete" te caktuar qe te themelosh nje kult. Kult eshte besimi ne nje Zot te paqene, te rreme, qe nuk ekziston. Kult eshte edhe rituali jetesor i pafrymezuar nga vete Perendia. Ka plot njerez ne bote qe nuk jane te krishtere, nuk besojne ne Krisht, por bejne nje jete dhe kane nje moral qe mund te quhet "i pelqyeshem" ne syte e te krishtereve. Kjo nuk do te thote se keta njerez jane te krishtere apo te pranueshem ne syte e Perendise.

*Pse përndiqen Dëshmitarët e Jehovait dhe pse flasin kundër tyre?*

Sepse ky sekt apo kult eshte fara e qoftelargut, qe ashtu sic mori jeten e Jude Iskariotit 2000 vjet me pare duke e shtyre qe te vari veten, ashtu ka marre edhe jetet e shume te rinjve shqiptare ne keto vite. Perendia i te Krishtereve eshte nje Perendi Jetedhenes e jo jetemarres.

Dhe meqenese ju deshmitareve ju pelqen te citoni Biblen, po ai Krishti qe ti ze ne goje na keshillon qe "...te hapim syte se ne fund te kohes shume profete te rreme do te dalin e predikojne ne emrin Tim..". Keshilla e Krishtit eshte e dyfishte:

*"Mos i vini veshin profeteve te rreme qe do te dalin si kerpudhat ne fund te kohes, por verini veshit Kishes se Shenjte dhe Apostolike themelet e se ciles Une Vete hodha me Trupin dhe Gjakun Tim 2000 vjet me pare!"*

Albo

----------


## Peniel

A janë Dëshmitarët e Jehovait një sekt ose kult?

JO. 

*ATA JANË VEÇSE MASHTRIMI DJALLËZOR I RRADHËS.*  <---  Link

----------


## lamb-of-god

Mbas myslimaneve jan edhe deshmitaret e jehovait mashtrues. Por bbesoj se kta jane ma te mir sepse keta e shikojn vetem Zoti me emrin Jahve e deshmojne dhe e besojne

----------


## coptic

> Nje nga faktoret qe e dallon nje sekt, nje nga faktoret me domethenes dhe me te thjeshte per tu dalluar, eshte mosha e ketyre grupimeve dhe organizatave. Deshmitaret e Jehovait kane lindur ne shekujt e fundit. Krishterimi lindi 2000 vjet me pare me ardhjen, vdekjen dhe ringjalljen e Krishtit. Po te vendosesh perballe jetegjatesine e Kishes Orthodhokse me jetegjatesine e nje sekti si Deshmitaret e Jehovait, e kupton se Kisha Orthodhokse eshte nje ulli me trung 2000 vjecar, kurse Deshmitaret e Jehovait eshte nje kercell i njome 100 vjecar.
> 
> 
> 
> Nuk duhet detyrimisht qe te ndjekesh nje "njeri" apo nje "filozofi jete" te caktuar qe te themelosh nje kult. Kult eshte besimi ne nje Zot te paqene, te rreme, qe nuk ekziston. Kult eshte edhe rituali jetesor i pafrymezuar nga vete Perendia. Ka plot njerez ne bote qe nuk jane te krishtere, nuk besojne ne Krisht, por bejne nje jete dhe kane nje moral qe mund te quhet "i pelqyeshem" ne syte e te krishtereve. Kjo nuk do te thote se keta njerez jane te krishtere apo te pranueshem ne syte e Perendise.
> 
> *Pse përndiqen Dëshmitarët e Jehovait dhe pse flasin kundër tyre?*
> 
> Sepse ky sekt apo kult eshte fara e qoftelargut, qe ashtu sic mori jeten e Jude Iskariotit 2000 vjet me pare duke e shtyre qe te vari veten, ashtu ka marre edhe jetet e shume te rinjve shqiptare ne keto vite. Perendia i te Krishtereve eshte nje Perendi Jetedhenes e jo jetemarres.
> ...


Paske mendime kontradiktore me vete ate qe beson bota. Tani nuk perpiqem te te mesoj se cfare eshte nje sekt apo kult. Ato qe kam shkruar jane marre nga fjalore se si percaktohet.

Sa per vjetersine, te te kujtoj edhe nje gje: Nuk eshte mosha qe e ben nje genjeshter te vertete dhe as nje te vertet - genjeshter. 

Edhe ne shekullin e pare kur u formua kongregacioni (apo kisha) e pare e krishtere, judenjte kishin nje tradite akoma me te vjeter se ajo sot e kishave orthodokse apo katolike, kishin nje tradite mbi 3500 vjecare. Dhe per kete arsye e quanin sekt grupin e apostujve dhe dishepujve te hershem.

Keshtu qe si organizate jane vertete 130 vjecar Deshmitaret e Jehovait ne ditet moderne, por ne Apokalips tregohet deshmitari i pare dhe i vertet i Jehovait - Kush tjeter pos Krishtit te Tij.

Edhe nje gje per ty zoteri, nese mendon se 2000 vjetet e bejne te vertet nje fe ateher c'thua, akoma me te verteta se ty cenkan ato kineze e indiane?

Vertet mendime interesante, faleminderit.


C0PT1C

----------


## coptic

> A janë Dëshmitarët e Jehovait një sekt ose kult?
> 
> JO. 
> 
> *ATA JANË VEÇSE MASHTRIMI DJALLËZOR I RRADHËS.*  <---  Link


O more Peniel, prap ti?! Me habit se si jep linkun e atij "thread" ku ke fshire shumicen e mesazheve qe nuk dije t'u pergjigjeshe dhe ne fund kur po dilje me gishta ne goje e mbylle teme sepse doje me cdo kusht te mbetej fjala e jote. 

Nuk e besoj qe nje sjellje e tille eshte per nje te krishtere, as ju nuk mendoj se e konceptoni si te tille.

C0PT1C

----------


## coptic

> Faktikisht parimet qe kane keta te Jehovait jane njecik ekstremiste dhe qendrojne skeptik ne parimet e tyre.........per mua eshte nje Fe qe nuk ka ze por qe vepron ,,ka perhapje!


Deshmitaret e Jehovait nuk jane nje fe ekstremiste. As edhe nje person (as edhe nje i vetem) ne bote nuk mund te thote qe i kane vrare dike Deshmitaret e Jehovait. Per cilen fe mund te thuhet nje gje e tille. Sa njerez vranin apostujt e Jezuit, apo dishepujt e tij ne kohet e hershme (shek. I-III) - ASNJE! Vete enciklopedia katolike e thote qe dishepujt e hershem te krishter te Krishtit nuk merrnin pjese ne politike dhe perqarjet e asaj kohe, nuk pranonin te luftonin e adhuronin mbretin dhe as qe ju interesonte se kush fitonte zgjedhjet. Kush ju duket se u ngjan atyre?

Prandaj flas me lirshmeri fjale, sepse edhe nese e kam gabim hapur e pranoj edhe nese e kam te drejte perseri hapur e tregoj. Do te sakrifikoja cdo gje per te ndihmuar dike, jo per te shkaterruar sepse beson apo shpreson ne nje gje tjeter nga ajo imja.

C0PT1C

----------


## coptic

> Nje nga faktoret qe e dallon nje sekt, nje nga faktoret me domethenes dhe me te thjeshte per tu dalluar, eshte mosha e ketyre grupimeve dhe organizatave. Deshmitaret e Jehovait kane lindur ne shekujt e fundit. Krishterimi lindi 2000 vjet me pare me ardhjen, vdekjen dhe ringjalljen e Krishtit. Po te vendosesh perballe jetegjatesine e Kishes Orthodhokse me jetegjatesine e nje sekti si Deshmitaret e Jehovait, e kupton se Kisha Orthodhokse eshte nje ulli me trung 2000 vjecar, kurse Deshmitaret e Jehovait eshte nje kercell i njome 100 vjecar.
> 
> 
> 
> Nuk duhet detyrimisht qe te ndjekesh nje "njeri" apo nje "filozofi jete" te caktuar qe te themelosh nje kult. Kult eshte besimi ne nje Zot te paqene, te rreme, qe nuk ekziston. Kult eshte edhe rituali jetesor i pafrymezuar nga vete Perendia. Ka plot njerez ne bote qe nuk jane te krishtere, nuk besojne ne Krisht, por bejne nje jete dhe kane nje moral qe mund te quhet "i pelqyeshem" ne syte e te krishtereve. Kjo nuk do te thote se keta njerez jane te krishtere apo te pranueshem ne syte e Perendise.
> 
> *Pse përndiqen Dëshmitarët e Jehovait dhe pse flasin kundër tyre?*
> 
> Sepse ky sekt apo kult eshte fara e qoftelargut, qe ashtu sic mori jeten e Jude Iskariotit 2000 vjet me pare duke e shtyre qe te vari veten, ashtu ka marre edhe jetet e shume te rinjve shqiptare ne keto vite. Perendia i te Krishtereve eshte nje Perendi Jetedhenes e jo jetemarres.
> ...


Faleminderit Albo per keshillen, harrove te mi fshish temat?

Te te them nje gje zoteri, nje i krishtere sipas bibles nuk bazohet ne thashetheme per te arritur ne nje perfundim. Ti akoma me keq edhe urdherimin e e nente per te mos bere deshmi te rreme.

Sot dihet shume mire, madje edhe disa nga mediat kane kerkuar falje, sepse ato gjera me prapavije fetare nuk kishin ardhur nga Deshmitaret e Jehovait, por nga dikush tjeter. Madje eshte per te te ardhur keq kush ka arritur te beje nje gje te tille. 
Me kujtohet intervista e TopChannel me nje femije, qe po e pyesnin per shokun e tij te vetevrare cfare mendonte, ai u tha: "kane ardhur ata te _kishes_". Deshmitaret e Jehovait nuk mbajne ndonje shenje te ngjashme me kishat, madje as Sallat e Mbreterise nuk quhen ashtu. Pastaj akoma me interesante ishte pjesa tjeter: i kane thene qe po te vdesesh te dielen shkon ne parajse?! Per Deshmitaret e Jehovait nuk eshte e shenjteruar e diela, madje per shume prej tyre eshte dite pushimi, por per kishen jo - ajo quhet madje Dita e Zotit (se ku e kane marre kete ata e dijne)! 

Vinin prifterinj nga Vatikani per te mbajtur ligjerata se si Deshmitaret e Jehovait po vrasin femijet. Qe literatura e tyre po i shtyen te vrasin veten. E keshtu me radhe. Por kur u kerkua nga ambasada ne Shqiper, prifti iku dhe nuk u paraqit. E kishte mizen nen kapuqe themi nga ne ketej.

Por jam i sigurt se prejardhja e atyre sulmeve do te zbulohet dhe ateher do te plotesohet ajo qe tha Jezui - Cdo gje qe eshte fshehur me kujdes, do te dale ne drite dhe do te predikohet nga ballkonet!

Po te shikosh fete ne Shqiperi dhe te shohesh ato pasoja qe permend ti Albo, nuk e di si nuk e kupton prejardhjen e tyre?! Kishat dhe xhamite po shteronin ndersa Sallat e Mbreterise perplot, numri shtohej gjithmone e me shume, nje gje e tille, nje sulm i tille pritej nga Satanai dhe ambasadoret e tij.

Interesant edhe nje gje. Kur ndodhen keto akuza ne media, shume njerez qe njihnin mire Deshmitaret e Jehovait, edhe pse vete nuk u interesonte fare per fene, dolen dhe folen hapur dhe treguan se cfare mesojne Deshmitaret e Jehovait dhe cfare _jete_ i nxitin te bejne njerezit. As qe mund te gjendet nje botim i Deshmitareve te Jehovait qe nuk e denon rrezikimin e jetes. (se le me vdekjen)
Ka shume persona qe jane perjashtuar pikerisht sepse kane dashur te merren me sporte qe vene jeten ne rrezik dhe nuk kane hequr dore. 

Jeta per Deshmitaret e Jehovait eshte e shenjte dhe nje dhurate teper e cmuar nga Perendia Jehova, nuk mund te hudhet tutje per gjera te kota.

Ndaloni nje deshmitare te Jehovait dhe pyeteni vete po nuk besuat, si mendon per jeten, a duhet ti japesh fund per te fituar parajsen, apo cfare fiton dikush qe vret veten - Pergjigjen do ta kesh cfaredo perpos Parajsen!

C0PT1C

----------


## coptic

> Mjafton te shohesh Partite Politike ne gjith boten.
> 
> Gjithmone behet fjale per dy parti ne garen per pushtet sic kemi edhe rastin ne shqiperi PD-PS, ne kte rast "myslimanizem/katolicizem"
> 
> Kurse kta deshmitaret e Jehovait, jan si G99 e Erjon Velise, qe fusin hundet ku su takon, edhe ikin me bisht ndershale se aq fuqi kan.


Fuqia e tyre nuk jane armet apo ushtria, por vete paqja qe vjen nga Perendia. Dhe fale ketij qendrimi paqesor kane arritur t'i bejne balle nje nga armiqeve me te medhenje ne historine e shek. XX - Hitlerit. As edhe nje person nuk kishte kete fuqi per t'i thene nuk te mbeshtes dhe nuk luftoj per ty, Hitlerit. Ata edhe pse pa asnje fuqi njerezore, njerez te thjeshte nuk pranuan te merrnin armet per te vrare hebrenjte apo dike tjeter per Hitlerin.

Tani cili grup e beri nje gje te tille. Kishte persona, por a kishte organizate fetare qe do te dilte me nje qendrim te tille. Apo akoma me keq, fete perdornin kete fuqi te Hitlerit per te vrare armiqte e tyre.

Ketu shihet fuqia e erresires dhe fuqia e paqes.

Paqe dhe dashuri!
C0PT1C

----------


## Alienated

> *A janë Dëshmitarët e Jehovait një sekt ose kult?*
> 
> Disa e përkufizojnë _sektin_ si një grup që është shkëputur nga një fe tradicionale. Të tjerë e përdorin këtë term për një grup që ndjek një udhëheqës ose mësues njerëzor. Zakonisht ky term përdoret me përçmim. Dëshmitarët e Jehovait nuk janë degë e ndonjë feje, por përfshijnë njerëz të të gjitha shtresave shoqërore dhe me prejardhje të ndryshme fetare. Udhëheqësi i tyre nuk është ndonjë njeri, por, përkundrazi, Jezu Krishti.***


Nese do doje, te lutem ke mundesi te ma sqarosh kete pjesen e shenuar me te kuqe.
Thua qe Deshmitaret e Jehovait s'jane dege e ndonje feje, jane njerez (midis tjerash) me prejardhje te ndryshme fetare, dhe udheheqesi i tyre eshte Jezu Krishti.

Dmth grupimi (apo si ta quaj) "Deshmitaret e Jehovait" nuk eshte fe e as dege e ndonje feje, por ama pjesetaret jane fetare te feve te ndryshme, dhe udhehiqen nga Jezu Krishti.

Po mire, kjo fjala "prejardhje te ndryshme fetare" cfare nenkupton. Dmth qe ata njerez ishin katolike, orthodhokse, protestane, myslimane - e u konvertuan ne nje "fe", "kult", "sekt" apo grupim si Deshmitaret e Jehovait, apo ata vazhdojne edhe me tej te kene fene qe kishin perpara se t'i bashkohen grupit? Kjo e dyta me duket e pabesueshme, sepse nese do kishte myslimane ne Deshmitaret e Jehovait, atehere s'di si ata do udhehiqeshin nga Zoti i te krishtereve, Jezu Krishti.

Te lutem, nuk jam tendencioz, thjeshte me intereson nje sqarim mbi paqartesine qe paraqita aty siper.

Te falenderoj.

----------


## coptic

Faleminderit per pyetjen, por ndoshta e keni kuptuar gabim pohimin. Atje po flitet ne kontekst per sekt. Qe kuptohet si nje grup i ndare nga nje fe e madhe, dhe jane ndare sepse kane disa ndryshime mendimesh por qe ne thelb jane te njejt. Kjo gje nuk vlene per Deshmitaret e Jehovait. Ata jane ndare nga cdo fe se ciles i perkitnin, pra nuk jane dege e ndare vetem nga nje fe. Ata nuk kan asnje te perbashket ne thelb me fete e tjera te medha. Psh, nuk e besonje trinitetin e kishave apo dogma te tjera islame, budiste hinduiste ku ishin me pare. Ata ken bazuar jeten e tyre ne standardet biblike, dhe pranojne vetem Jezu Krishtin si udheheqes, dmth, vete ate qe thote Krishti per te krishteret ne Bibel e pranojne si autoritare dhe jo lideret politik apo fetare te ketij sistemi.

Shpresoj ta kuptoni tani qellimin e atij pohimi.

C0PT1C

----------


## Peniel

> O more Peniel, prap ti?! Me habit se si jep linkun e atij "thread" ku ke fshire shumicen e mesazheve qe nuk dije t'u pergjigjeshe dhe ne fund kur po dilje me gishta ne goje e mbylle teme sepse doje me cdo kusht te mbetej fjala e jote. 
> 
> Nuk e besoj qe nje sjellje e tille eshte per nje te krishtere, as ju nuk mendoj se e konceptoni si te tille.
> 
> C0PT1C



I thonë një fjale nga anët e mia: "Po e mbajte gjarprin në gji do të të kafshojë". E pra, nuk mund të lija helmin e fjalëve të tua në atë cep të forumit. Dhe ishte helm nga gjarpri më i lashtë që ka njohur njerëzimi, nga vetë Djalli. 

Ti vërtet mund të vish këtu e të flasësh me fjalë të bukura dhe të marra nga Bibla dhe të tregosh me të madhe se je i krishterë, por thellë në ato që beson dhe thua, nuk ka shumë dallim nga ato që Djalli përpiqet të mohojë dhe luftojë. Nuk është çudi që Djalli të flasë nga Bibla. Kur tundoi Krishtin në shkretëtirë nga Shkrimet e Shenjta i foli dhe Krishti po ashtu nga Shkrimet iu përgjigj.

Habitem si vazhdon të shkruash në këtë Forum kur e ke treguar pafytyrësinë tënde shumë herë. Habitem se si e merr guximin të shkruash me fjalët e mësipërme në postimin e parë kur ato nuk janë aspak të vërteta. Ju i përmbaheni Biblës? Ju mohoni gjysmën e Biblës, e interpretoni si ju do qejfi dhe e keni përkthyer si ju do qejfi, dhe vjen e flet se i përmbaheni Biblës? Më vjen për të qeshur kur thua se përndiqeni. Dmth deri para 120 vjetësh të krishterët hanin e pinin dhe papritur dolët juve dhe ju jeni të saktët dhe papritur filloi përndjekja. E ke idenë se çdo të thotë përndjekje? Sa prej jush janë futur në burg? Sa prej jush janë keqtrajtuar apo hedhur në gojë të luanëve? Asnjë. Përndjekja  ekziston edhe në ditët e sotme në shumë vende të botës. Nuk përndiqet vetëm sekti juaj, përndiqen të gjithë ata që e quajnë veten të krishterë.

Nëse ju mohojnë dhe ju kundërshtojnë furishëm, kjo ndodh për shkak të mashtrimeve të vazhdueshme dhe gënjeshtrave që përhapni duke përdorur Biblën si armën tuaj kryesore. Mohimi dhe kundërshtimi nuk është përndjekje. Shumë pohime tuaja të përballuara me Biblën nuk kanë gjetur asnjë përgjigje. Nejse. Nuk ia vlen të merret dikush me ju dhe as të humbasë kohën duke diskutuar për gjëra që tashmë dihen se janë mashtrime nga ana juaj.


Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## coptic

Se pari, nuk e di pse perserite te njejtat gjera, te jam pergjigjur njeher ne lidhje me pyetjet e Satanait, por nuk me je pergjigjur ti ne menyren qe i pergjigjej Jezui keshtu qe o une nuk jam Satanai ne kete sepse ti nuk je se nuk je Jezui! 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...6&postcount=40

Por po i kthehem postimit qe paske bere. Te lutem aman, te lutem, mos m'i interpreto fjalet, sepse kush jame une qe te mirresh me postimet e mia, pse nuk nxjerr dicka nga Bibla me dobiprurese do te ishte. Me thua kush eshte perndjekur?!

Si kush eshte perndjekur, ne boten moderne, por ja qe nuk ke informata sepse kush do te ti jepte. Te permdend disa pastaj e di qe do te kujtohesh nese ke lexuar diku. Ne rumani, deshmitaret e Jehovait, jane persekutuar neper burgje, vete kam lexuar deshmine e nje vellai atje, prifti vinte rrotull dhe u thoshte: Ku e keni Jehovain te ju mbroje tani? Ndersa ata po dergjnin te rrahur per vdekje, njeri thoshte qe edhe lekuar e trupit u ishte trashur dhe u binte si levore peme nga te rrahurat. DHe kjo ka vazhduar per dhjetera vjet atje. 

Pastaj ne Gjeorgji, gangtere, te nxitur nga vete prifti orthodoks u kane hyre bashke me organet policore ne nje salle ku po mbaheshin mbledhjet, jo vetem qe kane perfunduar ne burg, por para se t'i arrestonin, kane rrahur e pergjakur shume nga vellezerit qe ishin aty. 

Dhe kur thua qe para 120 viteve erdhet ju. Une te them jo. Njerez si ne kane ekzistuar dhe do te ekzistojne. Qe me paqen qe vjen nga Perendia u bene balle cdo bishe te eger. Shume nga ata qe u persekutuan per hir te lajmit te mire per krishtin i konsideroj martire, dhe kush i djegi ne turren e druve? Kush ua djegu eshtrat edhe pas vdekjes duke i deklaruar heretike? Kush mori merita dhe shenjterim nga Papa - pikerishte ai qe e beri kete. 

E tere bota ka vleresuar Gutenbergun per shpikjen e makines, te vetmit qe e kane konsideruar heretik ishin Papat e kisha. Dhe perse? Sepse kishte perkthyer Biblen dhe jua kishte mundesuar qe per here te pare njerezit ta lexonin Fjalen e Perendise ne gjuhen qe e kuptonin. Akoma me rrezikshme ishte se termet qe perdorte kisha nuk gjendeshin sipas ketij perkthimi, kjo ashtu si ty te duket rrezik?!

Mua me quan bir Satanai, sepse citova Biblen. Bir i kujt je ti qe citove poashtu Biblen? Vertet nuk te kuptoj ku do te dalesh. 

Une nuk te urrej, ti me ke hale ne sy dhe me shan. Une te them prap nuk te urrej dhe shpresoj ta kuptosh nje dite, perse e bej kete.
_
Perendia eshte Dashuri, kush nuk ka dashuri nuk ka arritur ta njohe Perendine, sepse Perendia eshte Dashuri._* (1Gjon 4:8)*

Une nuk jam kunder askujt te asnje feje cofte. Por te them hapur nuk me vjen turp ta them te verteten. Nese te pengon ty, vazhdo t'i fshish mesazhet sic e keni bere zakon ai grupi juaj.

Dhe per fund me ra ne sy ai slogan qe mban ne hebraisht por qe prap e ke larguar pjesen kryesore:

_I shenjte, I shenjte, I shenjte eshte Jehovai_

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Nje pyetje per coptic perse jeni kundra transfuzionit te gjakut edhe kur dihet qe ne shume raste ky transfuzjon shpeton jeten ?

----------


## toni77_toni

> A janë Dëshmitarët e Jehovait një sekt ose kult?
> 
> JO. 
> 
> *ATA JANË VEÇSE MASHTRIMI DJALLËZOR I RRADHËS.*  <---  Link


*Edhe më zi se sa djalli. Djalli bile flet ne emer të tij, ndersa këta kan perpunuar mashtrimet e djallit duke i vjedhur edhe dy rreshta nga Bibla, sot dalin para opinionit të mbeshtjellur me lëkurë të deles. Si perfundim, këta janë pjella e djallit te mallkuar. Nuk ja vlenë as me folë me ta. Këtyre duhet pergjigjur me gjuhen e Jezusit; "Dele në lekurë (në dukje) dhe realisht ujq grabiqar" por tëpa pushtet; Krishti është ngadhnjyesi dhe Shpirti i Zotit është mbi ata qe e besojnë. Të tjeret vetem mund te uluritin dyrëve "derë në derë" dhe si perfundim pa Jezusin deshtim dhe mjerim.*

[B]_Repskte i dashuri vëlla Paniel. Zoti ynë JEZUS thotë;_ [/B_]" Edhe unë (Jezusi) po ju them: lypni e do tju jepet, kërkoni e do të gjeni, trokitni e do tju çelet. Sepse, kushdo lyp, merr; kush kërkon, gjen; atij që troket, i hapet dera._

Dhe, cili prej jush që është babë, po i lypi djali peshk, në vend të peshkut do ti japë gjarpër? Ose, nëse i lyp vezë, do ti japë akrep?  Nëse, pra, ju, edhe pse të këqij, dini fëmijëve tuaj tu jepni dhurata të mira, sa më tepër Ati qiellor do tu japë Shpirtin Shenjt atyre që ia kërkojnë! [/COLOR](LK 11; 6-13)[/I]


*Mos u merakos edhe aq, këta gënjejnë se besojnë Bibles, mirpor, realisht rrejnë o vëlla. Merre me mend këta mohojnë Shpirtin e Perendisë duke harruar se Jezusi tha:*

_"Kushdo të thotë ndonjë fjalë kundër Birit të njeriut, ka për tiu falur, por kush të shajë Shpirtin Shenjt, nuk do të ketë falje. Pastaj, kur tju qesin para sinagogave, para ushtruesve të drejtësisë e para pushteteve, mos u shqetësoni [se] si do të mbroheni e çka do të thoni: sepse Shpirti Shenjt në atë orë do tju mësojë çka duhet të thoni. (Lk 12; 8-12)_

*Kemi mbrojten nga Zoti ynë; Shpirtin e së VERTETES, kujtoje te diellen se po vjen - e Diella e Rreshajve. Këtyre le tu rroj pollavra, djalli vetem sa shpurdhet se kot e ka. 

KRISHI-ZOTI ynë me ne dhe në ne.

respekte dhe në Krishtin
toni77*

----------


## coptic

> Nje pyetje per coptic perse jeni kundra transfuzionit te gjakut edhe kur dihet qe ne shume raste ky transfuzjon shpeton jeten ?


Ardi, deri vone nga ana shkencore eshte konstatuar qe eshte thelbesor per operacionet transfuzioni i gjakut. Por koheve te fundit kjo gje po ndalon. Perhapja e semundjeve qe transmetohen permes lengjeve trupore si HIV/AIDS dhe shume te tjera kane bere edhe mjeket edhe pacientet te dyshojne tek siguria e transfuzioneve te gjakut. Shpesh pacientet jane infektuar nga gjaku i infektuar qe ne kotrollat paraprake rezultonte i paster. Kjo sepse cdo virus ka nje faze ne te cilen zhvillohet por nuk arrihet te dallohet per shak qe organizmi nuk ka krijuar antitrupat ende. 

Por, Deshmitaret e Jehovait e kane refuzuar transfuzionin e gjakut qe me perpara, jo se eshte i pasigurt por sepse ndalohet ne Bibel. Kete gje e provon edhe historia, se dishepujt e hershem te Krishtit qendronin larg gjakut, dhe jo vetem gjakut te kafsheve por edhe te njeriut (sepse ne praktikat pagane perdorej gjaku i njeriut ne shume rite dhe ishte e zakonshme).

Ligji i Moisiut ishte ai qe ua ndalonte Izraeliteve ne te kaluaren te hanin gjakun e kfasheve. Gjaku, sipas Bibles, ishte shpirti i nje ngjallese. Dhe ishte dicka e shenjte qe mund te perdorej vetem per flijimet.

Por pasi u shfuqizua ky ligj, perseri apostujt percollen ne nje leter per Antioki, kete mesazh:
*Veprat 15:29*
_"...që ju të hiqni dorë nga gjërat e flijiuara idhujve, nga gjaku, nga gjërat e mbytura dhe nga kurvëria; do të bëni mirë të ruheni nga këto. Qofshi mirë."_

Keshtu qe nuk eshte se e kane shpikur Deshmitaret e Jehovait, por eshte nje praktike qe ndalohet me Bibel. Dhe kjo i ka sfiduar edhe mjeket, te cilet tani kane zbuluar teknika te ndryshme per opercaione pa gjak dhe shume veta edhe pse jo Deshmitare te Jehovait kane filluar te bejne operacione pa gjak per shkak te sigurise. 

Nuk eshte se nje prind nuk deshiron ta sheroje femine e vet. Por secili prind i krishter qe merr vendime per familjen e tij, duhet te kete parasyshe edhe normat e krishtere dhe mireqenien fizike dhe frymore te familjes.

Shpesh njerez qe kane marre gjak nuk eshte se kane shpetuar, perseri kane vdekur, keshtu qe edhe nese operacioni perfundon ne menyre tragjike si te krishtere kemi shpresen e ringjalljes nese i jemi bindur Perendise ne gjithcka.

Ja vete premtimi i Jezuit:
*Gjoni 11:25*
_"Jezusi i tha: "Unë jam ringjallja dhe jeta; ai që beson në mua, edhe sikur të duhej të vdesë do të jetojë.""_

Gjithashtu
*Luka 9:24, 25*
_"Sepse kush do ta shpëtojë jetën e vet, do ta humbasë; por kush do ta humbasë jetën e vet për shkakun tim, do ta shpëtojë.
E pra, ç'dobi ka njeriu po të fitojë tërë botën, dhe pastaj të shkatërrojë veten dhe të shkojë në humbje?"_

Kështu si dishepuj të krishtit jemi shumë të interesuar të bëjmë një jetë të shëndetshme por edhe të nënshtruar ndaj urdhërimeve të Perëndisë. 

C0PT1C

----------


## coptic

> *Edhe më zi se sa djalli. Djalli bile flet ne emer të tij, ndersa këta kan perpunuar mashtrimet e djallit duke i vjedhur edhe dy rreshta nga Bibla, sot dalin para opinionit të mbeshtjellur me lëkurë të deles. Si perfundim, këta janë pjella e djallit te mallkuar. Nuk ja vlenë as me folë me ta. Këtyre duhet pergjigjur me gjuhen e Jezusit; "Dele në lekurë (në dukje) dhe realisht ujq grabiqar" por tëpa pushtet; Krishti është ngadhnjyesi dhe Shpirti i Zotit është mbi ata qe e besojnë. Të tjeret vetem mund te uluritin dyrëve "derë në derë" dhe si perfundim pa Jezusin deshtim dhe mjerim.*
> 
> [B]_Repskte i dashuri vëlla Paniel. Zoti ynë JEZUS thotë;_ [/B_]" Edhe unë (Jezusi) po ju them: lypni e do tju jepet, kërkoni e do të gjeni, trokitni e do tju çelet. Sepse, kushdo lyp, merr; kush kërkon, gjen; atij që troket, i hapet dera._
> 
> Dhe, cili prej jush që është babë, po i lypi djali peshk, në vend të peshkut do ti japë gjarpër? Ose, nëse i lyp vezë, do ti japë akrep?  Nëse, pra, ju, edhe pse të këqij, dini fëmijëve tuaj tu jepni dhurata të mira, sa më tepër Ati qiellor do tu japë Shpirtin Shenjt atyre që ia kërkojnë! [/COLOR](LK 11; 6-13)[/I]
> 
> 
> *Mos u merakos edhe aq, këta gënjejnë se besojnë Bibles, mirpor, realisht rrejnë o vëlla. Merre me mend këta mohojnë Shpirtin e Perendisë duke harruar se Jezusi tha:*
> 
> ...


Me kete ziline dhe inatin qe shfryni nuk fitoni gje. Ku mbeti dashuria edhe për armikun tuaj si të krishterë. Për mua pikërisht për shkak të një sjellje të tillë nuk do të pranoja Perëndinë tuaj. Keni sjellur sharje mbi emrin e Shenjtë të Perëndisë Jehova. Them si kishë, nuk po të shaj ty si person. Sepse njoh shumë nga shumë fe që janë vërtet të sinqertë dhe kanë cilësi që janë në përputhje me kërkesat biblike për një të krishter.

Sa për akuzat gjithëpërfshirëse që bën, më vjen keq, më dukeni si skribë dhe farisenj që kur panë Jezuin të bënte mrekulli, u gjenden pa tekst dhe thanë i bëjnë me fuqinë e Satanait. Kur e shanë Zotërinë tim, cfarë mund të pres unë, edhe më shumë.

Mos mendo se po pres nga njerëz si ju të më mbështesin, më mjafton mbështetja e Perëndisë, dhe udhëzimet e tij në Bibël janë thesar ku e ku më i çmuar se e gjithë pasuria pagane e kishës. Nëse kjo të bën të krenohesh, krenohu. Nëse mendon se ke siguruar shpëtimin duke besuar verbërisht në triuna pagane, vazhdo ta bësh. Asku nuk po të akuzon, as Bibla madje, ja:

*Zbulesa 22:11*
_"Kush është i padrejtë, le të vazhdojë të jetë i padrejtë, kush është i ndyrë le të vazhdojë të jetë i ndyrë, kush është i drejtë le të vazhdojë të praktikojë drejtësinë, dhe kush është i shenjtë le të vazhdojë të shenjtërohet."_

Për vete kam zgjedhur Biblën mbi bindjen time personale, dhe kam zgjedhur të vuaj pasojat, sharjet dhe pështyrjen e njerëzve për hir të këtij lajmi. Madje ndihem vërtetë i lumtur që jam i denjë të çnderohem për shkak të Jezuit. (Veprat 5:41)

Të uroj gjithë të mirat. Edhe nëse jam pjellë e Satanait, habitem me vetën se nuk të urrej, madje i dua edhe armiqtë e mi. Cilësi e Satanait pajtetër edhe kjo për ju!

C0PT1C

----------

